# Hunt that will Come to yard to pts Durham



## ApolloStorm (13 July 2016)

Hi, this is posted in the regional board too.

As title pretty much. 
does anyone know which hunts will come out and pts, in Durham area?
Ive contacted Zetland, they won't come to the yard and my boy won't load. 
I haven't had a reply from South durham and I cant find a number for The Braes of derwent. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Clodagh (13 July 2016)

I have to ask...how do the Zetland run a flesh round if they won't go out to collect?
Sorry you are in such a situation and I can't help. There are beagle packs up your way, I hunted with one once, but I cannot remember what they are called. The Tees Valley maybe?


----------



## ApolloStorm (13 July 2016)

I think they would if i was closer, I'm north of durham and they're near richmond so a fair way! but they're the only ones i could get a hold of!


----------



## be positive (13 July 2016)

A number that may help, linked to the BofD hunt  Jill Bates: 07966696227
Also what appears to be the kennels 01207 560789


----------



## JDH01 (13 July 2016)

Have you sorted things out? If North Durham look at Nothumberland hunts, go on the MFHA website or google Northumberland hunts, they all have websites.


----------



## ApolloStorm (14 July 2016)

I'm going to give the numbers above a go on my work break today, if not I'll look for northerly hunts 
Thank you for your help


----------



## leflynn (14 July 2016)

The braes will defo come out, been out to another horse on a yard previously and still do, if you are north durham, try the tynedale too as they aren't far depending on where you are.  If you leave a message at the kennels they will call you back


----------

